# questions about your army and music?



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that this may sound like a weird question but do you have specific music you listen to or think would fit a charecter or army?

Here are a couple of my answers:

Any Pre-Heresy Legion: 10,0000 Fists by Disturbed
Horus: Deify by Disturbed
White Scars: Fuel by Metallica
Any I.G. w/Earthshakers: The 1812 Oveture (I forget who wrote it)
Dark Angels: Crawling by Linkin Park
Space Wolves: Of Wolves and Men by Metallica


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Crawling in my skin...these wounds, they will not heal,

lol. Couldn't resist.

For mine?

Vode An (Republic Commando)- Space Marines

Du Hast (Rammstein)- IGAC

10,000 Fists (Disturbed)- Word Bearers (had to steal yours for that one...Disturbed rocks!)

Stricken (Also Disturbed)- Death Guard



Those are the only ones I can think of...for now.

*rummages through Zune*

-Dirge


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

I Think Beethoven suit my commander because i think that he would find It relaxing while slaying the enemies of the emperor, and it also helps me relax while painting, but that irrelevant. other than that Riot by three days grace is a good song for my army Imperial guard army.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

When I play my Word Bearers, I always huhm, (Glen Medeiros,) "Nothing`s gonna change my love for you"..

for you Oldies out there you might rembember that one...... ROFL


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love listening to Mindless Self Indulgence when assembling/painting/playing with my Chaos boys ... I like to think they have a unique sense of humour and view of the galaxy.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, my ghetto orks and their homies listen to rap, which I don't exactly approve of. But the marine company I play on vassal likes to listen to some ozzy. "I'm not goin' away, bitches". Okay, so ozzy didn't say bitches, but we all know that he was thinking it.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Necrons - Entombment of the Machine by Job for a Cowboy

Death Guard - Infected by Bad Religion or Miasma by The Black Dahlia Murder

Abaddon/Black Legion - Paint it Black or The Skies Were Filled With Fire by Suffokate

Kharn/World Eaters - Incinerate by Elysia or Bodybag by Hit The Lights

Night Lords - Thriller by Michael Jackson (yea, I went there), Halloween by The Misfits or The Batman theme song

Emperor's Children - Almost anything by Mindless Self Indulgence, Nine Inch Nails, and Dragonforce.

All Chaos - Prayer of the Refugee by Rise Against


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

All space marines

angel of death-slayer


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well once i start my CSM slaanesh army the songs that i think of already is, Murderdolls - I take drugs.

i guess DE can also use that song


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

My Inducted Imperial Guard: Any Celtic Punk especially Dropkick Murphys. They are a celtic themed Heavy Infantry Regiment after all.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, I know I said MSI for my Chaos boys, but I was forgetting what their Khornate side does to them in battle, so it has to be: Drowning Pool - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Khorne - Damage Inc. by Metallica
Imperial Guard - Disposable Heroes by Metallica
Chaos Undivided - Obsolete by Fear Factory
Abaddon the Despoiler - Smasher / Devourer by Fear Factory
Cypher - Forsaken by Disturbed
The Four Chaos Gods - The Four Horsemen by Metallica


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Tyranids need something full of rage and hunger, and undecipherable lyrics.
Thus:
Heavy Slipknot songs
Cradle of Filth
Any of the heavily industrial Nine Inch Nail's songs
My Violent Heart by NIN is a nice choice.
"ON HANDS AND KNEES, WE CRAWL.
YOU CAN NOT STOP US ALL.
OUR BONES, OUR SKIN
WE WILL NOT LET YOU WIN."

Anyone have any better ideas for 'Nids?
I have to admit, these are vague connections.


----------



## Sleepy Dude.. (Feb 7, 2008)

Hivemind, i would Suggest a German Death Metal band to go with your 'Nids collection, Heaven Shall Burn.

Either Deaf to Our Prayers album, Track 2 (trespassing the shores of your world)


Chorus said:


> Trespassing the shores of your world,
> Piles of dead bodies at the walls of Fortress Europe
> Cast a shadow on your paradise
> Oblivion and apathy will keep you warm


Or, aim for the last album, (Iconoclast) again, track 2: Endzeit


> we're fighting to the last
> driven by your hate awoken us
> No long we surrender
> a storm will break the silence
> ...


thats the lyrics for them, providing you can actually make the them out when you hear it.


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

For my chaos army I've chosen "Chaosweaver" by Scar Symmetry


"I gain energy from your attack
Feed on the venom you spew
I find destiny in the certainty of death
Turning what you say against you

The beginning, found within the end
Triumph bringing a sense of loss

Chaosweaver
From the shadows you hide
In defiance
You are hollow inside

In your assault I find nourishment
Your verbal weapons inspire me
All that you throw at me gives comfort
In this continual dance of eternity"


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Sleepy Dude.. said:


> Hivemind, i would Suggest a German Death Metal band to go with your 'Nids collection, Heaven Shall Burn.
> Either Deaf to Our Prayers album, Track 2 (trespassing the shores of your world)
> 
> Or, aim for the last album, (Iconoclast) again, track 2: Endzeit
> ...


Sounds cool.
I'll take a listen.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Bon Jovi It's my Life seem to fit my marines. They keep doing their own thing and either massacre or all die. Just seems right.


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's my bit:

Imperial Guard: Paint It Black by The Rolling Stones
(Since they keep getting shot to bits just like the chaps in the TV series Tour Of Duty.)

Space Marines: Hammer To Fall, We Are The Champions, One Vision, Radiogaga by Queen
(My army was from a friend who actually built it in the last millenia in the 90s.)

Tau: Erm ... Massive Attack
They attack with precision and calmness, but get butchered in the end.

Chaos Horde (WHF): Creeping Death by Metallica
(DIE DIE DIIIIEEEEE! Die by my hand, creeping across the land!)

Dark Elves (WHF): Evanescence
(Mostly due to the number of witch chicks in my army.)


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

For my IG army-One of two songs. When I'm setting up for the battle, it's the theme to battlefield 1942. When the action is getting hot and heavy, then it's _Hell March_, by Frank Klepacki. It's the opening song for the 1995 Westwood Studios game _Red Alert_. Lots of heavy riffing with "Eat hot lead! Ten-HUT!" and the like in the background. Starts out with air raid sirens. Good Stuff.

For my Daemonhunters-Raining Blood by Slayer.

And if I ever get a drop pod SM force put together-Rock you like a Hurricane by The Scorpions.


----------



## Rayler Tall (Feb 19, 2008)

My songs are as listed: Bring me to life: Daredevil Version (Evenescence). Broken (Seether and Amy Lee [a.k.a. Evenescence]). Du Hast, Mein Teil, Keine Lust (Rammstein). Down With the Sickness, Liberate, Rise, Ten Thousand Fists (Disturbed). One Step Closer, Points of Authority, What I’ve Done, Runaway, Easier to run, Numb, Given Up, Bleed it out, Breaking the Habit (Linkin Park). Theme to Doom 3 (Tweaker)

Nova Dragons: Successor of the Black Dragons, Traitors of the Emporer, Protectors of Mon-Kiegh, Allies of Iyanden and Tau, Heralds of the true gods of Terra.


----------



## Sleepy Dude.. (Feb 7, 2008)

Blood Angels (when im dome with attempting to make a 4k SM custom army.) will be Black Tears - Heaven Shall Burn.

Also, their novel's are quite a good read imo.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I am planning on building an Iron Warriors army very soon, and for that army I would choose Iron Man by Black Sabbath. I know that sounds really cliché, but when you look at the lyrics, it makes sense. 

Now the time is here
For iron man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

They turned to Chaos, making them the enemies of the people they had saved, and are out for revenge against the Imperium, so the song is very Iron Warriors.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

For my dark eldar it has to be The loss and curse of reverance by Emperor. 
but for my chaos marines anything by morbid angel, nile or my old band Bub! brutal death metal all the way:ireful2:


----------



## nightbringer2008 (Mar 12, 2008)

for my necrons i'd go with 
Go into the Water
artist: Dethklok
not really for the lyrics... but just for the overall mechanical rythm

i'm getting started into the orkz too, so for them i have a few songs.
TNT
artist: ACDC

Black Betty
artist: spiderbait
(for the bikerz)

thunderhorse
artist: Dethklok

i have this awsome scene in my head with the Orks vs. the Tau on some dusty rocky barren landscape, i think it would fit so well that the second, more upbeat part of the song is when the rest of the ork cavalary flies in on their big choppas.
Crushing my battle opponents Balls
artist: Dethklok


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think for my Japanese Themed IG unit The Amatsu Brigade was like built to be to have this old Japanese military song as it's theme its called Teki wa Ikuman

here is the song on youtube please ignore the bad translation


----------



## Zardahr (Feb 10, 2008)

Blacken the Cursed Sun by Lamb of God for Chaos.


----------



## Vilhelmus (Mar 22, 2008)

Necrons: Puritania- Dimmu Borgir

Imperial Guard: Iron, Steel, Metal- Wizzard

Dark Eldar: Thank God for the Suffering- Cradle of Filth

Tyranids: Bloodshed- Amon Amarth

Space Marines: Links 2, 3, 4- Rammstein

Vampire Counts (WHFB): For Whom the Bell Tolls- Metallica

Lizardmen (WHFB): Revenge of the Assyrians- Nile


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Schaeffers Last Chancers - You Know what they do to guys like us in prison - My Chemical Romance

Black Templars - Killing in the name of - Rage Against The Machine
OR - Back in Black - ACDC

Tau - Fire To My Soul - Demon Hunter

Angels Of Absolution - One Thousand Apologies - Demon Hunter (Successor Chapter to the DA)


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Aesir Knights: The Gunslinger by Demons & Wizards.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

For the imperial guard i think raining blood by slayer and scream aim fire by bullet for my valentine are appropriate


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well since noone has said what eldar would be I think I might:
Apocalypse Please by Muse since when they die the dead god will awaken.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

There are SO many good choices for Necrons. . . 
Coming Undone - Korn
Cult of Personality - In Living Colour

In the end there was only 1 clear choice

Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo
"I was struck by lightning walkin’ down the street
I was hit by something last night in my sleep
It’s a dead man’s party who could ask for more
Everybody’s comin’ leave your body at the door
Leave your body and soul at the door"


:so_happy:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Lucius the Eternals theme song--> Last Resort by Papa Roach, "Cut my life into pieces..." Need i say more?


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Tau Silver Knights music = 10000 fists - Disturbed


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

My Drop Troops? Damage, inc. Metallica. Or No Remorse.

My girlfriend's Thousand Sons troops? Master of Puppets... Metallica. And mayhaps Devil's Dance for the rest of her army.

Tau? Fury of the Storm, DragonForce.

Another day,
Another death,
Another sorrow,
Another breath, 
War Without End.


----------



## scionex (Aug 2, 2008)

I like to think of my guard as being quite heroic and brave standing against almost certain death, i like to think of Behind closed doors by Rise against especially the lyrics "Standing no chance to win but, we're not running, we're not running". Also dragonforce seems to go down well.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking The Night or Haunted by Distured for my nids...


----------



## Bael (Jun 13, 2008)

my blood angels get lamb of god walk with me in hell :victory: or threshhold slayer


cant stop the violence i love it


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

For my Eldar, Dire Straits-Ride Across the River; Cuz they're being all sneaky!!!

Atreyu-Falling Down makes me think of Luna Wolves or Space Marines!!!!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

death gaurd - hard rock halleluja by lordi
chaos daemons - would you love a monsterman by lordi
salamanders - burn baby burn (dont know the name)


----------



## crevbox (Aug 2, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> Khorne - Damage Inc. by Metallica
> Imperial Guard - Disposable Heroes by Metallica
> Chaos Undivided - Obsolete by Fear Factory
> Abaddon the Despoiler - Smasher / Devourer by Fear Factory
> ...


^^^^ Very good choices!

Ive had a think but all i can come up with are :

Dark Angels - The Hunt by sepeltura
Slaanesh - slaves of pain by sepeltura


----------



## Horus' Left Elbow (Aug 1, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> 'Down With The Sickness' (Also Disturbed)- Death Guard


Fixed :biggrin:

But yeah, 'Of Wolf And Man' by Metallica for SW (the S&M version rocks)

'Power Of The Horde' (or something similar) by The Tauren Cheftains for any horde-type army - 'Nids, Orcs etc.

'Lost' by Avenged Sevenfold for the 13th Company

'Take This Life' by In Flames for a Chaos Cultist or Dark Eldar army

Hehe, 'Killing In The Name Of' by Rage Against The Machine is really just a good song for an army fighting for a cause.

Probably many more I can use from my iPod but I don't wanna spam this thread 

--HLE


----------



## Horus' Left Elbow (Aug 1, 2008)

scionex said:


> I like to think of my guard as being quite heroic and brave standing against almost certain death, i like to think of Behind closed doors by Rise against especially the lyrics "Standing no chance to win but, we're not running, we're not running". Also dragonforce seems to go down well.


Or alternatively for IG, 'No One Cares' By Atreyu xD

Sorry, but it had to be done


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Falling Away from Me by Korn fits my Khorne army.

New Faith by Slayer fits any heretic legion.


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

Peace Bone by Animal Collective would suit my armies commander perfectly. dropping into the maelstrom of battle and having an epileptic seizure. a good idea when you have blades on EVERY SQUARE INCH OF YOUR ARMOR!!!


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Angels Immaterium, The Citrine Cross - Hans Zimmer, the first half of it, just up to the climax, stopping before the male voices start in.

My army is a pure jump pack and dreadnought surgical strike force. In my book (currently in the works) They each possess a soulmate (wife), and the wives are formed into a separate company that I use the sisters of battle rules for, and they basically hold and consolidate positions after the marines have made planetfall, laying down fire support for their 'husbands'. I picture, after the Marines jump from the thunderhawk, as they fall through the sky towards the battlefield below, the wind whistling against their armor, their blood pounding through their veins, their wives are singing this song over the vox as they fall into battle, I don't know why, it just seems to make me feel of mounting fire within a man's soul as he plunges towards an impending battle, and it just hits me hard, it's a beautiful song, and seems to fit with the religious feel of Space Marines.

For general chaos armies, Die Motherf*cker Die - Dope and Vengeance Is Mine - Sentenced

Daemonhunters/Witchhunters, Angels Punishment - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uhh.. does like Rap count? Cause I reckon my army is very shooty for a choas legion! I was thinking of either Rat-tat-tat By Dr.Dre or Thug Luv by Tupac which has a shotgun cocking and firing every 3 seconds. Like the lyrics goes Ratatatatatat and I never hesitate to put a ***** on his back 
or a Mack 10 outta tha window about to let it loose.
Or got a Ar-15 thugin till I die gotta get some magazines?
Dont run outta breath coz every last breath could bring you to death


----------



## spacedug93 (May 1, 2008)

I think hand of doom by manowar would suit world eaters


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Chosen ones, by dream evil for the space marines.
For those of you who have not heard it it’s just perfect. Heavy metal:

"_We are the chosen ones, we sacrifice our blood, we kill for honor, we are the holy ones, our armor stained with blood, WE ARE THE CHOSEN ONES!_

There are even references to raising a king, and slaying daemons.


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

when my "world eaters" hit the table i blast "World Eater" by "Bolt Thrower" then when "Kharn" is in close combat "Raining Blood" by "Slayer". other than that i just play "Death Metal".:suicide:


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

here's my own opinion:

Grey knights/custodes= suicide mission by wild whirled
inquisitors= the inquisition from history of the world (part 1)
space marines= blow me away by breaking benjamin
sisters of battle= epicon
dark angles= o fortuna
chaos= let the bodies hit the floor by drowning pool

yes i know inquistors get the least epic song but let's face it it fits well.


----------



## Blackomega (Aug 15, 2008)

For titans Prodigy - Their Law "F*** 'em and their law"
For any Pyskers - Voodoo People "magic people voodoo people"


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Rammstein nearly all the time for me.... They were on when I began to paint my first model, they're on now and are usually on when I play.... Or good ol' Slayer.... Cult always sounds great when playing against chaos.....


----------



## nickman256 (Jan 24, 2007)

Down with the sickness (disturbed) - Death Guard

I never wanna stop (Ozzy) - for our buddy Kharn the Betrayer

to the pain- Nonpoint- Slaanesh


----------



## Reldn (Jul 27, 2008)

Let's see...Songs that I think fits with certain armies.

For my Thousand Sons army I think that Temple of the Crescent Moon by Tiamat or Dust in the Wind by Kansas fits well.
Death Guard - Epidemic by Slayer or Trail of Insects by Bloodbath
World Eaters - Bathe in Blood by Bloodbath or World Eater by Bolt Thrower
Space Wolves - One More by Turisas or Krigsmjod by Finntroll
Word Bearers - Sacrifice by Bathory
Emperor's Children - Pleasure in Pain by Chimaira

...That's all I got for now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Imperial Fists: Poppin' Them Thangs (GUnit) - shit me, running round with Pimped out YELLOW Rhino's, doing Drivebys with heavy bolters. Lulz.
Dark Eldar: Sexyback (Justin Timberlake) - "Dirty babe, see these shackles, I'm your slave, I'll let you whip me if I misbehave..."
Slaanesh: Sensual Seduction (Snoop Dogg) - speaks for itself
Eldar: A Neverending Dream (Cascada) - "I'm waiting for the night, drifting away, on the waves of my dreams to another day, i'm standing on a hill, beond the clouds, the wind catching my doubts"
Evil Sunz/Speed Freekz: Fast life (Freestylers) - "Fast Life, n Hard Livin'!!"
The Imperium: All Good Things Come To An End (Nelly Furtado)
DaemonHunters: Vampire Kill (Skindred) - "What we come to do, we've come to kill the whole of them, we come fe slay the whole of them, and put them back inah dem grave
repeat, we ah vampire killer we ah demon crusher, no bodder investagate we did the murder"
Chaos: The Other Side (Pendulum) - "Come on down to the other side, Come with us through the gates of hell, Where we’ll drag you from where you are to where you belong."
Nurgle: Pulse Of The maggots (Slipknot) - "We-we are the new diabolic, We-we are the bitter bucolic, If I have to give my life you can have it, We-we are the pulse of the maggots"
Harlequins: Pump It (Black Eyed Peas) - "Turn Up The Radio, Blast out the stereo LOUUUUUDDDDD, Y'all don't wanna on us, you're all envious, don't want nobody hatin on us, we just straight up fabulous, I'm gonna be real on this, nobody not got nothing on us"
Birth of Slaanesh: I'm coming Up (Pink) - lulz
Space Marines: We Do This (T.I) - "Okay, ain't no use in tryin' to lie, you know we be riding fly, all that stuff you're trying to buy, boy you know we're twice as fly."

Bored of trying to think of any more.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

march of mephisto for khornate guys, or fuck the police by NWA for renegade imperial guard.


----------

